# Huorns and Ents



## 1stvermont (Feb 24, 2021)

Question, what indicators do we have, or do we have any, that the ents strength in battle was more than the Huorns?


----------



## Chaostyr (Feb 24, 2021)

In terms of numbers, I always assumed the Huorns were superior as there are many trees and not many Ents. In terms of battle prowess, I think Ents take the edge as they seem to be more sentient and mobile in general. A Huorn would be more like Old Man WIllow than Treebeard. Old Man WIllow was powerful but against orcs or wizards, he would fair much worse than Treebeard mainly due to mobility. Also, Old Man Willow can't pick up rocks and throw them as far as I know.


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 25, 2021)

Good points. But I wonder how mobile the huorns were since they traveled to helms deep and finished off a good number of uruks. But there is no mention of how they accomplished this.


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 25, 2021)

I just noticed that the huorns helped dig pits so it seems had some form of hand motion with their branches. 


Ents and Huorns were digging great pits and trenches, and making great pools and dams, gathering all the waters of the Isen and every other spring and stream that they could find. We left them to it.
The Two Towers Book III Chapter 9 read online free by J.R.R. Tolkien - Novel12


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 25, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> Good points. But I wonder how mobile the huorns were since they traveled to helms deep and finished off a good number of uruks. But there is no mention of how they accomplished this.


I would think that what Old Man Willow did in Book One, chapter VI "The Old Forest" in "Fellowship" to Frodo, and to Merry and Pippin, gives a pointer: roots coming up to trip up and then hold fleeing Orcs down, more likely squash them, and crevices in which Orcs might try to hide in (admittedly a far likely scenario, but do we know what panicked Orcs might decide to do?). As far as I recall, no Huorns are stated as having arms and hands (usually with more than five fingers) like Ents did. But just imagine any troops in human history sitting, as they thought relatively safely, in a granite / basalt / whatever non-sedimentary rock cave, or the later descendants made of reinforced concrete, and then witness what looked like a 14-foot walking tree rip that apart like we would shred fresh Wonder Bread (a brand of sliced toast bread I remember from my stay 1966-75 in the US).

That's serious underwear-changing time!


----------



## Chaostyr (Feb 25, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> I would think that what Old Man Willow did in Book One, chapter VI "The Old Forest" in "Fellowship" to Frodo, and to Merry and Pippin, gives a pointer: roots coming up to trip up and then hold fleeing Orcs down, more likely squash them, and crevices in which Orcs might try to hide in (admittedly a far likely scenario, but do we know what panicked Orcs might decide to do?). As far as I recall, no Huorns are stated as having arms and hands (usually with more than five fingers) like Ents did. But just imagine any troops in human history sitting, as they thought relatively safely, in a granite / basalt / whatever non-sedimentary rock cave, or the later descendants made of reinforced concrete, and then witness what looked like a 14-foot walking tree rip that apart like we would shred fresh Wonder Bread (a brand of sliced toast bread I remember from my stay 1966-75 in the US).
> 
> That's serious underwear-changing time!


Wonder bread is still a thing here in the states


----------



## Akhôrahil (Feb 27, 2021)

I prefer austrian or bavarian dark bread.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 27, 2021)

Akhôrahil said:


> I prefer austrian or bavarian dark bread.


There are native bread types of all hues and shades all over Germany, and by now even copies of breads from all over Europe and at least some of the Americas to be had. And if you have a specialty supermarket nearby, stuff from North Africa, and Near to Far East, too. And as for our stay in the US, at least from 1966 to 1969 in the "shopping street" within easy walking distance in Forest Hills, Queens, NY, we had delicatessens with a selection of European, and especially German foodstuffs that by now you might have trouble finding in Germany itself.


----------

